# I Love It!!



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

There is no joy these days in watching the Celtics (except for those brief moments when Brandon Hunter plays), but I am watching the LeBrons demolish the Starburys this afternoon at MSG. The Big Z is on fire and Marbury looks positively Pierce-like: he's 6-27 from the floor with 5 minutes to go.

The crowd is booing and chanting "Van Horn!" "Van Horn!"

BTW, Tim Thomas is clueless on defense. He's a total waste of a good NBA body.

Whoa! I may have spoken too soon.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

That was close in the end! 
I am just glad CLE won. If they go on like this we will get a better pick!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Big John with another laugher*

*Career to date:*
Paul Pierce: 43.3% FG, 36.1% 3PT, 78.9% FT.
LeBron James: 41.1% FG, 28.5% 3PT, 76.8% FT.
Stephon Marbury: 43.2% FG, 31.8% 3PT, 78.3% FT.

Hmmm...isn't that funny? Pierce leads all shooting categories.

P.S. Any updates on how Hinrich is gonna be a bust this year?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> but I am watching the LeBrons demolish the Starburys this afternoon at MSG. The Big Z is on fire and Marbury looks positively Pierce-like: he's 6-27 from the floor with 5 minutes to go.


Marbury had horrible shooting at first 3-18, 6-27, but he scored 12 points in last two minutes and NY tried to come back (or Marbury tried), while LJ missed two FTs in crunch time (but made next two to seal the victory). I havent seen the game, but I expect that it was awesome show Marbury did in last 2 minutes. 

And the next happy thing is that my countryman Zydrunas Ilgauskas had great game with 31 points, 15 rebs (7 offensive).

Oooops  this is Celtics board, but whatever


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Sure, Marbury had three or four unmolested layups at the end with Cleveland under orders not to foul. The game was not nearly as close as the score might indicate. Marbury stunk big time and the NY fans let him know it.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Big John with another laugher*

Are you trying to pick on 19 year old rookie Lebron James with these comments.
Pierce should have better numbers he has been in the league longer and is like 8 years older.




> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> *Career to date:*
> Paul Pierce: 43.3% FG, 36.1% 3PT, 78.9% FT.
> LeBron James: 41.1% FG, 28.5% 3PT, 76.8% FT.
> ...


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Asolutely not. I love leBron's game. I was picking on Stephon Marbury for hoisting 37 shots and not making very many of them.

"Van Horn! Van Horn! Van Horn!" they were chanting. lol lol.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Asolutely not. I love leBron's game. I was picking on Stephon Marbury for hoisting 37 shots and not making very many of them.
> 
> "Van Horn! Van Horn! Van Horn!" they were chanting. lol lol.


That quote was for VincentVega not you.

How quickly the New York crowd can turn on a player.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> How quickly the New York crowd can turn on a player.


How quickly the New York crowd can recognize a stiff like Tim Thomas when they see one.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Big John with another laugher*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Are you trying to pick on 19 year old rookie Lebron James with these comments.
> Pierce should have better numbers he has been in the league longer and is like 8 years older.


First off, I'm not "picking" on LeBron here. I'm simply relaying statistical fact to back up my point (unlike other posters on this board). Secondly, Paul Pierce was a 10th-pick selection, while LeBron was the most unanimous #1 any draft in any sport has ever seen. Thirdly, Big John was essentially comparing Marbury's shooting to that of Pierce while stating that LeBron was outplaying (ie, outshooting) Marbury. I simply related all three guards mentioned (Pierce, LeBron, Starbury) under one set of analytical data to illustrate my point. And judging by Big John's lack of response, I figure I got my point across fairly well.

Also, I'm a big LeBron fan and thoroughly believe he'll be one of the very best to ever play the game by the time his career is over.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Big John with another laugher*

Marbury played a lot of his minutes in the West with Pheonix. You can't compare the stats (That takes at least a season.)when you consider he switched teams in the middle of the year into a much weaker conference.
He is learning a whole new system in New York and he isn't playing against Shaq, Duncan and Peja 4 times a year.

When you consider where Stephon came from to Pierce being on a team where he is practiclaly the only player I think Stephons stats say a lot more. Pierce's don't say as much.





> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> First off, I'm not "picking" on LeBron here. I'm simply relaying statistical fact to back up my point (unlike other posters on this board). Secondly, Paul Pierce was a 10th-pick selection, while LeBron was the most unanimous #1 any draft in any sport has ever seen. Thirdly, Big John was essentially comparing Marbury's shooting to that of Pierce while stating that LeBron was outplaying (ie, outshooting) Marbury. I simply related all three guards mentioned (Pierce, LeBron, Starbury) under one set of analytical data to illustrate my point. And judging by Big John's lack of response, I figure I got my point across fairly well.
> ...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Big John with another laugher*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Marbury played a lot of his minutes in the West with Pheonix. You can't compare the stats (That takes at least a season.)when you consider he switched teams in the middle of the year into a much weaker conference.
> He is learning a whole new system in New York and he isn't playing against Shaq, Duncan and Peja 4 times a year.


The stats I posted are total stats for their entire careers.



> When you consider where Stephon came from to Pierce being on a team where he is practiclaly the only player I think Stephons stats say a lot more. Pierce's don't say as much.


Being "practically the only player" on a team usually corresponds with lower percentages, as the player in question is forced to take more shots at a lower percentage than he would normally take on a more well-rounded team with greater all-around talent. Remember, we're not talking points or rebounds here. We're talking shooting percentage.

My argument is that Pierce is the best shooter out of the trio I described above (I didn't even mention the fact that Pierce has been the most clutch player in the game for the past three seasons now). What is your argument?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce hasn't been clutch this year and he was only clutch the last two years because Walker was on this team and other coaches knew who he was and knew he could hit a shot. Do you think Pierce would have been as open in the last two years at the end of the game if Walker had not been around? This year proves he wouldn't be.
Other teams are not afraid of this team.

Pierce would be taking this many shots on any team he played with. Last year he took the most shots and he did it on a team with only one other player.

My point is, he isn't a great player. He is a good player who has been great in the past because he was on a team where the other players catered to every move he wanted to do. I don't know of a lot of other All Stars who would take a back seat to another player and get none of the credit (and take all the heat )when things didn't work out)


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Pierce being clutch*

We haven't really been close lately in most of the games. Yes, Pierce choked against the Clippers (even though he hit a three with a minute left to bring them close), but he looked pretty clutch burying that three in Antoine's face to beat Dallas, didn't he?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Pierce being clutch*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> We haven't really been close lately in most of the games. Yes, Pierce choked against the Clippers (even though he hit a three with a minute left to bring them close), but he looked pretty clutch burying that three in Antoine's face to beat Dallas, didn't he?


That and in the game against the heat 2 years ago is when Pierce hit a clutch shot.

Other then that I have NEVER seen him hit a game winner.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Pierce being clutch*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> That and in the game against the heat 2 years ago is when Pierce hit a clutch shot.
> ...


And Yet Milt Palacio has


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Pierce being clutch*

Would you like to compare game winning or tieing shots between Pierce and Walker.

Walker has done it twice this year. He hit a 3 to tie a game against Memphis and get it to overtime. Then he hit the game winner against Seattle a few weeks ago.
In years past he has hit game winning shots to beat the Lakers, He did it to beat Miami and he was the guy who hit the 3 to seal that big comeback win against Philly.
I know there is more.
I am sure you can do the list for Paul on your own.
I believe the only two have been mentioned here and the shot he hit against Dallas this year wasn't a clutch shot. Wasn't there like 5 seconds left on the clock after that.

We havn't been close in games lately isn't an excuse. If you watched those games you would know why they weren't close (You will see the number 34 walking up the court while everyone else is running) Your giving that as an excuse to why Pierce hasn't hit more?
Since when is clutch hitting one shot in a game?
and you wonder why people call you just a Piecre fan :laugh: 



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> We haven't really been close lately in most of the games. Yes, Pierce choked against the Clippers (even though he hit a three with a minute left to bring them close), but he looked pretty clutch burying that three in Antoine's face to beat Dallas, didn't he?


.:laugh:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Walker vs. Pierce*

Not even close. Pierce two years ago was the best player in the NBA in the fourth quarter. He was awesome last year in the clutch. This year, he's dropped off, and Walker's absence certainly had something to do with it.

You forgot the three Walker hit against the Knicks to send it to OT when we beat them at MSG last year. 

That said, with the game on the line, I'll take Pierce with the ball in his hands instead of Walker. And if I'm up two and Walker has the ball for the other team, all I gotta do is foul him. :laugh:


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

You are certainly allowed your opinion but if you would rather have Pierce taking the last shot when he has hit one game winner in his entire career over someone who has hit clutch shot after clutch shot then that says it all.

I wouldn't laugh so hard about missed free throws. I guess you don't remember the two Pierce missed to put New Jersey away 2 years ago in the playoffs.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Free Throws*

I'm sorry, but I'd rather have Shaq on the line than Walker. Ouch.

It must still hurt to remember Pierce nailing the shot right in Antoine's face and then watching Antoine throw another brick off the backboard.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Here we go again*

Another argument about Pierce and Walker...surprise, surprise.

The facts are: 

Walker is gone...forget about him. 

Pierce simply is not as good this year as last. Of course Walker being gone is a major factor in this but so is 10 new team mates and a new coach in half a season. C'mon, what do you expect?

Pierce was clutch the last two seasons. He was one of the best 4th quarter players and he stepped his game up in the playoffs.

The Celtics are horrible and I do not see a light at the end of the tunnel other than landing a top three pick in the draft. This season is so bad that we have resorted to arguing over Pierce vs. Walker. There was a very popular thread about the Red Sox. Anyone want to talk about the Pats?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Free Throws*

Actually I will get more pleasure watching Walker play in the playoffs while Pierce sits at home with his made free throws.
laugh


Don't confuse me with your Pierce fan self. I hope Walker wins a title but unlike you I care if the Celtics win vs who scores all the points.
You won't see me happy and making excuses when the anointed best player on the team plays with a mascot when his team is being embarassed off the court 2 feet away.




> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I'm sorry, but I'd rather have Shaq on the line than Walker. Ouch.
> 
> It must still hurt to remember Pierce nailing the shot right in Antoine's face and then watching Antoine throw another brick off the backboard.


:laugh:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Walker in the playoffs*

I will be rooting for Antoine and the Mavs against the hated Lakers, to be sure. I know you'll be happy when the Celtics don't make the playoffs, but I wish your Mavericks luck.

I could care less who scores, as long as we win. When Pierce screws up, as he did against LA, it pisses me off. It has been a real tough last 12 games for me; I know you are rejoicing, but hey, the season isn't over. Mercifully, I wish it would end.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

lol. Truth34. Your a Celtics fan, right.
I of course want Antoine to win but I am hardly a fan of the Dallas Mavericks when it comes to playing my team.
Try again.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Who cares who's more clutch between Pierce and Walker? The fact of the matter is, Pierce was more clutch with Walker around. Does that make Pierce a bad player because he can't do it alone? If you can get help, take it. If someone makes you better, wouldn't you want that guy on your team? If Pierce thought he could do it alone, he was delusional. If Ainge thought Pierce could do it alone, then he was delusional. Ainge has given Pierce no help. He's just taken it away and replaced it with worse help. Pierce leads the team in all major categories. He shouldn't have to. Give him a good coach and another star or two, and I think he'll be back to the player he was. Unfortunately, that may never happen given how undesirable Ainge has made the Celtics.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Pierce being clutch*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> Since when is clutch hitting one shot in a game?


Clutch is not only hitting the last shot, but also taking control of the fourth quarter when the game is on the line. Pierce has done more of this in his few years in the NBA than 95% of pro players have done in their careers. Pierce wasn't just Mr. Clutch -- he was Mr. Fourth Quarter.

With some added talent to the team, he'll be that once again.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I wouldn't laugh so hard about missed free throws. I guess you don't remember the two Pierce missed to put New Jersey away 2 years ago in the playoffs.


...you conveniently forget to mention that Paul Pierce *owns the NBA Playoff record with 21-21 FT in a single game.*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Here we go again*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Another argument about Pierce and Walker...surprise, surprise.
> 
> The facts are:
> ...


Patriots? Alright, If you say so..

They have 2 1st Roundrs (21, 32), 2 2nd Rounders (20, 32), 2 4th Rounders (16?, 32)

I think they will trade their 1st (21) and 2nd (32) for a 1st (12-14) and draft Kevin Jones, RB from Virginia (6-0, 211)

I also think they will draft a OG/OT in the 1st round (Vernon Carey)..or they could trade that pick for a future pick..They will draft a OG/OT/MLB in the next rounds..

I think we will TRY to restructure Ty Law's contract BUT we won't cut him because CB's are harder to find then SS's...I'm impressed by Bethel Johnson and Eugene Wilson. I hope Ty Warren will get more playing time at DE since Hamilton is gone and Pleasent is old. We should resign Woody and Ted Washington (If he doesn't retire)..We have No Major Holes besides the Offensive Line. I think their is a possibility for Back to Back Superbowls...

Back to Basketball..

I want Dallas to LOSE!! I want Antoine to post good numbers..but I want a Better Draft Pick from the Mavs.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Pierce being clutch*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Pierce wasn't just Mr. Clutch -- he was Mr. Fourth Quarter.


That's Mr. Fourth Quarter *Only*.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> ...you conveniently forget to mention that Paul Pierce *owns the NBA Playoff record with 21-21 FT in a single game.*


But he choked in the ECF's right?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kevin Garnett must be monumentally overrated according to your criteria.

Perspective, my man. It's all about perspective.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce was mr forth quarter because the players on that team allowed him to be. They sat back and let him do what he wanted.
I often wonder how Mr Clutch Pierce would have been if he had Tracy Mcgrady on his team. Or Shaq. Players who would never take a back seat just so Paul could have the ball.

His reputation about being MR forth quarter was overrated and Pierce should be on his knee's thanking the guys he wanted traded away. With out them Pierce would not be the player he is today (or was last year)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Pierce was mr forth quarter because the players on that team allowed him to be. They sat back and let him do what he wanted.
> I often wonder how Mr Clutch Pierce would have been if he had Tracy Mcgrady on his team. Or Shaq. Players who would never take a back seat just so Paul could have the ball.


Yeahhhhh....T-Mac's leading his teams to about as many victories as Pierce is this year -- _and_ he has more talent around him. I'd also tend to think that McGrady is allowed to do whatever he wants on his team. Is he Mr. Fourth Quarter? I think not.

Shaq is just an awful comparison for any other player in the NBA. Why you include him in this argument is beyond me.



> His reputation about being MR forth quarter was overrated and Pierce should be on his knee's thanking the guys he wanted traded away. With out them Pierce would not be the player he is today (or was last year)


If it wasn't Pierce hitting those clutch shots, making 21-21 FT, etc. (even though I'm pretty sure it was), who exactly did it for him? Or was it all an illusion?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> But he choked in the ECF's right?


[strike]Stop confusing facts with this world Vincent/truth34 has created in his head. Now he is over at the Bulls board trying to put words in my mouth that I never said.

I wish they could ban all these personalties of thetruth34 who keep showing up to agree with him on what a perfect player Pierce is and always has been. This fan obsession is getting a bit sick.:sigh:[/strike]

Moderators have access to people's IP adresses. If they're the same guy, he's putting in a lot of miles to annoy you. Additionally, if you want to accuse people of things that you think are illegal, send me a PM, don't call people out on the board. 

Additional posts about the dual alias "issue" have been deleted. ---agoo


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Additional posts have been deleted.

The purpose of this thread is NOT to accuse people of violating the rules of the site or having more than one member name. If you have questions about a member's activity, send me or one of the administrators a PM and we will deal with it. This thread is about basketball, not the users here on BBB.net.

---agoo


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeahhhhh....T-Mac's leading his teams to about as many victories as Pierce is this year -- _and_ he has more talent around him. I'd also tend to think that McGrady is allowed to do whatever he wants on his team. Is he Mr. Fourth Quarter? I think not.
> ...








I agree w/ VEga. There is too much crap alot of ppl give tHis team when there is literally no positive at all this year, but we need to be positive. The whole calling out Pierce thing is gettting old. If you want to trade away a guy of his caliber, it will be the 2nd biggest mistake, right behind if not as worse as the Walker trade.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gasp*

It's all a conspiracy!!!!! Pierce sucks, damnit!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> *gasp*
> ...








I;m confused, are you being sarcastic.


----------

